# Suprsix EVO vs. Specialized Venge



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Has any one done comparison with these two bikes?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Zamboni...................
man! Don't jump ship. Cannondale is the hottest bike on the planet. Besides, we need ya here.
Maybe I'm overreacting. 

Are you looking for data so you can tear down the big S?:devil:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

No way I would jump ship my mechanic just went to Specialized school last week and he had a chance to ride the Venge and a bit faster compare with Supersix EVO but not as smooth, just want to hear anyone out there have the same experience.


----------

